# Disney Deal - Should We Do It?



## jeannine1101a (Jun 8, 2006)

We are considering buying 200 points directly from Disney with Saratoga Springs as a deeded property. If we buy they will give us 200 points free, so we will get 400 to use in 2007/2008. We have a 4 year old so we would probably go to Disney at least every few years with her...and my 40 year old husband LOVES it, so we might even come alone every once in awhile too. BUT, we also want to go other places also.

I have a couple of questions...

First, even though buying Disney is expensive, the double points sounds like a good deal. Is it? 

Is it easy to use points to book any Disney property (or their other non-disney associated hotels, etc) or will I be staying at Saratoga Springs most of the time? I ask this because we would probably be happy there, but we would also like to use the points at other locations, both Disney and not.

We've looked at RCI and Fairfield and decided they were not for us. We stayed at Westgate and that was not for us either. Marriott looks good and so does Disney. How do I make a decision?!

Thanks,

JB


----------



## bsilly (Jun 8, 2006)

There's some great info on www.disboards.com.  Scroll down to the DVC discussion forums.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2006)

I just talked to Seth Nock today about this very thing.  He is a frequent TUG poster and sells resale packages.  

We also toured Saratoga Springs and liked what we saw.  We want to try Disney cruises and we are interested in low-cost weekday stays to tack onto our regular timeshare weeks.  

The same was offered to us, points right away to use with the next year's allottment.  We decided that we want to own Disney, but we weren't sure if SS was the spot to own.  Seth advised that we buy Fort Wilderness *resale* for about the same price.  The resort is smaller and is going to become more valuable as people resell their points less and less.  Right now, those packages are plentiful, but that may change (me talking, not Seth).  Beach Club Villas are the most popular of all of DVC because of the pool there that kids love.

You get preference for your home resort, which is why you should buy where you want to stay.  Saratoga Springs is going to be huge, so that might end up being the least desirable resort.  I noticed a lot more concrete at Saratoga Springs as well.  OKW seems more homelike.  There are lots of OKW packages available, which is probably going to be what we will purchase.  The prices are lower, but the point values required are lower too.  I think it is a great value.  

The money is an issue for us right now.  I would like to pay cash, but we are sinking thousands a month into retirement, since it is getting close.  We might have to finance the amount on a low-interest credit card, though I hate to do it.  That might be our only option.  Of course, if the kids would pay us back all the money owed to us (also my husband's brother), we could afford to buy hundreds of points.  Like that will ever happen.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 9, 2006)

We just bought a DVC resale in January-February (closed by March-April) at BCV (170 pts).  At that time, Disney was offering a Friends and Family deal where SSR was 15% off of $98 or $83.30/pt. which was reported to be one of the best deals ever.  Tons of people were buying in, adding on, etc.  They were also offering the previous years points in most cases. Search the disboards for more than you ever wanted to know about buying DVC (I did nothing but read the boards for months before buying our resale)  .

What price are they offering you now? There was another special going on with free annual passes at WDW or DL. There was also a 15% off deal if you had a DL annual pass. Check to see if there are any discounts available, and ask your guide too. Discounts will only be available at SSR.

Prices are going up July 1, I think. $101 for SSR and $95 for sold out resorts. There are waitlists for the sold out resorts, but if you get on a list for any UY at a resort you want, you may be pleasantly surprised.

At Disney, if you can travel off-season, then owning where you want to stay is less important. However, if you are like us and need to travel during holidays and major breaks, then it's really important to have that 11-month booking window at your home resort.  We bought at BCV and tried to reserve once our resale closed. But it was maybe 8 months out and we got 4 nights at BCV (out of 6) and waitlisted the other two nights at BCV, VWL and BWV. As a backup, at 7 months out, I booked 2 nights at SSR.  One of our waitlist nights at BCV just came through, so now we are only waiting for the one night to clear.

We had a very good experience buying resale through Seth Nock.  He advised us on which price *might* pass ROFR and he was right.  Many people buying resale go through many contracts being "taken" by Disney, so it was great for us to only have to sweat it out once.  I'd buy more points if I could afford them. I've already used all of 2006 points and borrowed from 2007!

Buying through Disney is quick and painless. No closing costs, you are in the system almost instantly (it took a very long time for us to get into the system) and you can use your credit card to pay for the points.  But buying resale, you can save some money if you are patient, and you may also get into a sold-out resort that you love more than SSR.  Again, check out the disboards and search for ROFR to find the long thread on who has passed ROFR recently!

Let me know if you have any questions. We are very happy to own a DVC!


----------



## jeannine1101a (Jun 9, 2006)

Deniselew -

How do you get on the waiting list for sold out disney properties?

Jeannine


----------



## jeannine1101a (Jun 9, 2006)

Also...Anyone,

I've searched the boards. I am assuming SETH NOCK is a broker. Can you tell me how to get in touch with him?

Jeannine


----------



## Denise L (Jun 9, 2006)

jeannine1101a said:
			
		

> Deniselew -
> 
> How do you get on the waiting list for sold out disney properties?
> 
> Jeannine



Hi Jeannine,

You have to ask your guide (do you have one yet?) to put you on the list.  If you don't have a guide, I can have mine call you if you want some more information.  Good luck!


----------



## Denise L (Jun 9, 2006)

jeannine1101a said:
			
		

> Also...Anyone,
> 
> I've searched the boards. I am assuming SETH NOCK is a broker. Can you tell me how to get in touch with him?
> 
> Jeannine



Hi Jeannine,

Not sure if I am allowed to post broker info, but a Google search brings up

Seth Nock at (212) 677-7636.


----------



## Dean (Jun 9, 2006)

The extra 200 points should not be a reason to buy.  It's only a bonus if one is going to buy anyway.  Many times you can still get a better deal resale, even for SSR.


----------



## jeannine1101a (Jun 10, 2006)

Dean,

We ended up buying one on ebay that was being sold by Seth Nock (a highly recommended broker on this site) yesterday. I think we got a good deal and since we bought at the Beach Club, I am really really happy! I think Saratoga Springs is beautiful, but I did have some reservations. I think we made a much better purchase!


----------



## Dean (Jun 10, 2006)

jeannine1101a said:
			
		

> Dean,
> 
> We ended up buying one on ebay that was being sold by Seth Nock (a highly recommended broker on this site) yesterday. I think we got a good deal and since we bought at the Beach Club, I am really really happy! I think Saratoga Springs is beautiful, but I did have some reservations. I think we made a much better purchase!


Congratulations and Welcome Home.  I think you'll enjoy your purchase.  Hope you pass ROFR.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 10, 2006)

Saratoga contracts last until 2054. The rest of the DVC contracts last until 2042. I don't know how old you are, but if I were in my late 20's or early 30's, the longer contract would be a factor in my decision. My husband and I are 49 and 47, so we really don't care about the longer contract. Plus, we have always LOVED Disney's Wilderness Lodge resort, so the bulk of our points are at Disney's Villas at Wilderness lodge. Simply because I would be disappointed if I couldn't stay at the VWL. And it's the smallest onsite DVC resort. I feel better owning some points there. That way, if I plan early, I KNOW I can get a reservation where I love to stay at the most. 

If you plan on traveling during holidays or school vacation times, then the 11 month booking window could be very important. But if you plan at 7 months or less, it doesn't really matter where you buy your points at. 

You could buy 150 at Saratoga and then say another 45 to 60 at another DVC resort. Besides our VWL points, we also have 110 Boardwalk points. And what I do with those Boardwalk points is book 5 nights in October (in a standard view studio) for our daughter and son-in-law every year. It only takes 45 points for 5 nights standard view Sunday through Thursday at BWV in October. And then in January I usually pick up a standard view studio for my husband and I (65 points - that includes a Saturday night). So we get 11 nights in a studio out of those 110 BWV points. 

We also just bought a resale EOY at Marriott Horizons Branson at a very reasonable price. I plan to lock it off (get a studio one year and one bedroom the next). Two for one - works for me.   We probably will mostly trade back into Orlando with the Marriott Branson purchase. I especially love Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Horizons Orlando resorts - so our EOY purchase at Horizons will give us some relief on our points crunch with DVC. Plus we'll be able to join Interval with an individual membership and have access to the Getaway weeks. With DVC, Disney is a corporate member with Interval. With our Marriott Horizons purchase, we're looking forward to finally being able to join Interval with an individual membership.

Good luck with buying. We have really enjoyed our DVC membership.


----------



## madmitch (Jun 10, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I just talked to Seth Nock today about this very thing.  He is a frequent TUG poster and sells resale packages.
> Seth advised that we buy Fort Wilderness *resale* for about the same price.  The resort is smaller and is going to become more valuable as people resell their points less and less.



Sorry to be so anal, but do you mean The Villas at Wilderness Lodge or are they selling camping spots now?

BTW -- I owned (resale) points at the original DVC, Old Key West, but had to sell after some financial troubles and a personal relationship breakup. I just LOVED being on resort and having a wonderful place to be "Welcomed Home".
Once things were resolved I bought elsewhere in the area, which is OK and trades/rents well, but it's NOT Disney!


----------



## skpr77 (Jun 10, 2006)

I wouldn't be too worried about buying at SS and not being able to go to other DVC properties. I own at OKW and have been there 3 times, the Boardwalk 3 times, BCV 2 times and Wilderness twice. Although they don't always have availability, when I go to Disney I usually plan ahead because it involves a flight. Every time I planned ahead I have gotten to go to my first choice.


----------



## Dean (Jun 10, 2006)

skpr77 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too worried about buying at SS and not being able to go to other DVC properties. I own at OKW and have been there 3 times, the Boardwalk 3 times, BCV 2 times and Wilderness twice. Although they don't always have availability, when I go to Disney I usually plan ahead because it involves a flight. Every time I planned ahead I have gotten to go to my first choice.


That is changing and will continue to do so in a neg way.  BWV, BCV and VWL are becoming harder and harder to get.  There are times in Dec where essentially all unit types are already gone for ALL resorts, even OKW and SSR.  Certain resorts and times of the year will always be available if one plans ahead, but the line is shifting toward more difficulty and less success at the 7 month window and in some cases, under the 11 month window.


----------



## Indea88 (Jun 26, 2006)

When we originally purchased SSR a year and a half ago they had a 100 point bonus which we used toward a DCL cruise. We first purchased a VWL (200 points) because this was our favorite and I wanted to be able to book for Holidays and summer. I love DVC and don't regret the purchase. It's my Disney addiction. I'm also using points for the Mandarin Oriental in Washington DC in the fall ( not a good points usage) but I want to stay there and I just pick up the phone and reserve. ( My son will be in Washington as a Junior National Scholar so proud:whoopie: ) The kids have wonderful memories of the Disney resorts and we just jump on the boat with the stroller to the Magic Kingdom! How convenient! Even my cruisecrate business was born out of the Disney Magic, there is nothing quite like it! DCL cruise 3/3/07


----------



## jeannine1101a (Jun 26, 2006)

We passed ROFR! Very exciting. Now I want more points...but I think we will wait until we see how we can use these.

Thanks all again for responding.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Jul 3, 2006)

For lots of info on DVC specifically, you can go to http://www.mouseowners.com. They also have DVC-specific forums, if you can't find the answer to your questions on the site itself.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 13, 2006)

jeannine1101a said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR! Very exciting. Now I want more points...but I think we will wait until we see how we can use these.
> 
> Thanks all again for responding.


Welcome Home, Jeannine!  Beach Club is an amazing resort.  Good choice!

Would you be willing to say what your points cost, and whether they had banked/borrowed points?  Disney's RORF level is always changing, and I don't know what it is right now.




			
				Dean said:
			
		

> ....  BWV, BCV and VWL are becoming harder and harder to get.  There are times in Dec where essentially all unit types are already gone for ALL resorts, even OKW and SSR.  Certain resorts and times of the year will always be available if one plans ahead, but the line is shifting toward more difficulty and less success at the 7 month window and in some cases, under the 11 month window.


As usually, I agree with Dean's assessment of things at DVC.

The problem is, DVC is selling a TON of points at Saratoga Springs Resort. Now, SSR is a nice resort, but most people prefer the other Orlando DVC resorts -- OKW has bigger units, better landscaping, and costs fewer points, while the other three resorts have killer locations. Compared to the other Orlando DVCs, SSR is charging too many points for what you get.

As DVC sells more and more points at SSR, there will be more and more SSR owners trying to stay at the other four Orlando DVCs.  In fact, I hear that a big part of the SSR sales pitch is, "You don't have to stay at SSR."   This will make it much harder to get into the other resorts, especially the smallest ones, Wilderness Lodge and Beach Club. 

I own Boardwalk, but I am disappointed that it will be harder to get reservations at the DVC resorts within the 7 month window.  It seems to me that DVC is actually devaluating existing DVC points by selling SSR.  It's similar to the Worldmark problem with resorts being built in less desirable areas, although I don't think it's anywhere near as extreme.

I'm still happy to be a DVC owner, but I may focus more on reserving units at the 11 month window and renting them out, rather than trying to use my points for vacations, since I often can't plan 11 months ahead.


----------

